# ESPNU HD?



## JaguarJoJo (Apr 19, 2006)

Time Warner, my local cable thieves and the worst utility I've ever dealt with, just added ESPNU HD. Meanwhile, my Dish provider to whom I pay a small fortune and get everything they offer, doesn't have it. Something is wrong here!

Jag


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Maybe Dish doesn't want to be lumped together with cable thieves?


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Maybe Dish doesn't want to be lumped together with cable thieves?


Why not? They should feel very comfortable among their own.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I am being patient because I firmly believe that the reason we aren't seeing much is because of the satellite space and AMC 14 issues. Granted, promises were made so if NOTHING is added (even just 1 or 2 channels), I think most HD customers have the right to be upset. But, I do think ESPNU HD and most of the others heavily talked about on here will make it to Dish at the LATEST by the time their satellite goes up in February. Just my opinion.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

It would be nice to have now for the final weeks of football & beginning of basketball, not when the season is ending.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

There are getting to be so many sports networks, they'll be covering the equipment managers washing uniforms next week.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm resurrecting this thread because of some new news at DirecTV...

See this thread in the DirecTV forum for the full *scoop*...

The gyst, though, and relevance to this thread... DirecTV mentions adding ESPNUHD "by first quarter 2010".

Wow!

Ok, that will be nearly 2 years potentially after the channel launched.

There's been no word from the Dish side... but I'm wondering just what the deal is with this particular channel not being added by either Dish or DirecTV yet. Both have contracts with Disney/ABC and carry all the other Disney/ABC and ESPN channels in HD... and I can't believe ESPNUHD wasn't talked about the last time both companies renegotiated for all the other new HD.

That just seems extreme to me to be over a year from the channel's launch and see it might be another year.


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

Is it drugs or what, when I was with Dish last year I thought they had ESPNU in HD? It appears that Liberty Media has little or no interest in DTV being top dog in HD. Sad, I remember the days of 9-HD channels on Direct. Looks like we may going back to the old days again.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

You aren't paying attention... 80 cents per subscriber per month if it goes to all tiers thats $14,400,000.00 per month or $178,000,000 annualy... thats what Disney ESPN wants for ESPNU-HD ...now what part of this is hard to understand?:lol::lol::lol::lol:



Stewart Vernon said:


> I'm resurrecting this thread because of some new news at DirecTV...
> 
> See this thread in the DirecTV forum for the full *scoop*...
> 
> ...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

LarryFlowers said:


> You aren't paying attention... 80 cents per subscriber per month if it goes to all tiers thats $14,400,000.00 per month or $178,000,000 annualy... thats what Disney ESPN wants for ESPNU-HD ...now what part of this is hard to understand?:lol::lol::lol::lol:


I never heard any monetary figures before. That seems kind of high, and would make sense... then again, I know Time Warner picked up the channel last year and they were VERY late to the game in carrying the original SD feed of ESPNU.

It just seems like a weird thing to me that this particular channel was left hanging. It's a necessary channel, particularly for college sports fans of course, but I wouldn't call it the lynchpin in Disney/ABC's suite of channels.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Look what they paid for the exclusive rights to SEC football....

They are counting on the money... ESPN is collectively the most expensive non premium block of channels in the lineup.

Larry



Stewart Vernon said:


> I never heard any monetary figures before. That seems kind of high, and would make sense... then again, I know Time Warner picked up the channel last year and they were VERY late to the game in carrying the original SD feed of ESPNU.
> 
> It just seems like a weird thing to me that this particular channel was left hanging. It's a necessary channel, particularly for college sports fans of course, but I wouldn't call it the lynchpin in Disney/ABC's suite of channels.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

phrelin said:


> Maybe Dish doesn't want to be lumped together with cable thieves?


they could be waiting for the ABC/ESPN contracts to come due.


----------



## commodore_dude (Aug 25, 2008)

If D* isn't going to have ESPNU HD until possibly 2010, I really don't expect E* to have it before then. I know Comcast finally signed an agreement to carry ESPN360 and ESPNU, but I doubt they'll offer it in HD this fall (especially not here in Atlanta, where in one spot you get a couple dozen more HD channels than literally 2 miles away). Not going to be a happy camper this fall if I can't even go to a sports bar to watch SEC football in HD...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I just figure something weird is going on... If it were just Dish, then it might just be about the money. But DirecTV prides itself on having the most sports, and they don't have it and aren't even anticipating having it until 2010.

That tells me there's got to be something else going on than just a money grab from Disney/ABC.


----------



## HDONLY (Mar 6, 2007)

Ok I said I was not going to gripe any more about HD channel adds, but with college football season coming I have to ask the question. When do you guys think we will get espn U HD?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I just figure something weird is going on... If it were just Dish, then it might just be about the money. But DirecTV prides itself on having the most sports, and they don't have it and aren't even anticipating having it until 2010.
> 
> That tells me there's got to be something else going on than just a money grab from Disney/ABC.


Perhaps they don't want to buy HD cameras due to the turndown.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Remember, if you pay them the money and know what you're getting in advance, they're not thieves. You're just making an unwise decision.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Considering DISH is suing Disney (owners of ESPN, ABC), the chances of ESPN-U HD is up in the air. I am just waiting for Charlie to get mad at Disney and pulls the channels until he gets a good deal. With football season starting in three weeks, it could be an interesting fall for viewers of ESPN, ESPN2, ESPNNews, ESPN Classic, ESPN-U, ABC, ABC Family, Disney and Disney Extreme).


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Been there done that. Charlie already had a hissy fit in Disney years ago. I believe it was over SoapNet, ESPN Classic was pulled, and IIRC so was ABC Family. If he does it again ABC won't be affected, unless your local ABC affiliate is ABC O&O.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

nmetro said:


> Considering DISH is suing Disney (owners of ESPN, ABC), the chances of ESPN-U HD is up in the air. I am just waiting for Charlie to get mad at Disney and pulls the channels until he gets a good deal. With football season starting in three weeks, it could be an interesting fall for viewers of ESPN, ESPN2, ESPNNews, ESPN Classic, ESPN-U, ABC, ABC Family, Disney and Disney Extreme).


The way I read it, DISH is suing ESPN, not Disney. Something to do with the most-favored nation clause in their carriage contract with ESPN, not Disney. If there was a spat with Disney, the carriage contracts for the ABC O&O's, Disney, Soapnet and ABC Family would be affected. Not ESPN, which negotiates for all of the properties within the ESPN partnership. Yes, ESPN is not fully owned by Disney.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

You are correct, ESPN is not 100% owned by Disney, only 80%. Hearst owns 20% of ESPN... however Disney is the controling partner and negotiates the carriage agreements.

Larry



Greg Bimson said:


> The way I read it, DISH is suing ESPN, not Disney. Something to do with the most-favored nation clause in their carriage contract with ESPN, not Disney. If there was a spat with Disney, the carriage contracts for the ABC O&O's, Disney, Soapnet and ABC Family would be affected. Not ESPN, which negotiates for all of the properties within the ESPN partnership. Yes, ESPN is not fully owned by Disney.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

Larry Flowers said:


> You are correct, ESPN is not 100% owned by Disney, only 80%. Hearst owns 20% of ESPN... however Disney is the controling partner and negotiates the carriage agreements.


I know that Disney is the controlling partner. However, ESPN does their own carriage agreements separate from "the mothership". Just like Lifetime, which is a 50-50 partnership between ABC and Hearst, has their own carriage agreements.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> Been there done that. Charlie already had a hissy fit in Disney years ago. I believe it was over SoapNet, ESPN Classic was pulled, and IIRC so was ABC Family. If he does it again ABC won't be affected, unless your local ABC affiliate is ABC O&O.


Isn't SOAPNET owned by Comcast now?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

No, SoapNet is still owned by Disney


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Adam Richey said:


> I am being patient because I firmly believe that the reason we aren't seeing much is because of the satellite space and AMC 14 issues. Granted, promises were made so if NOTHING is added (even just 1 or 2 channels), I think most HD customers have the right to be upset. But, I do think ESPNU HD and most of the others heavily talked about on here will make it to Dish at the LATEST by the time their satellite goes up in February. Just my opinion.


Take a look at Steve's article on Multichannel News today, more football is coming. But not ESPNU HD.....


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

It seems to me that for Dish to ad ESPNU around the middle of September would be a great marketing move. Millions of transplanted college football fans ( a lot of real die hards out there ) would jump at the chance to see their alma mater on a weekly basis. Look what the NFL package has done for "D".


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I suppose we can still hope... since Dish announced carriage for RedZone on 9/13... maybe sometime between now and then we will see other new HD added and hopefully ESPNUHD will be one of those.

I don't know how things will change with the ESPN-SEC contract, but ESPNUHD also had quite a bit of ACC Football on last season that I missed.


----------



## TE_DSMIA (Mar 13, 2008)

I really would like to see this in HD...watching LSU in SD made me ill last night....
Where CAN you see this in HD just Time Warner Cable? I don't see it on DTV either....??


----------



## commodore_dude (Aug 25, 2008)

Just cable, U-Verse and FIOS.


----------

